# Alumacraft semi v trailer



## Fatdad5 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a alumacraft 14ft semi v.
I am starting with the trailer. I have a question about the bunks.
My trailer has three rollers up the middle 
And 2 bunk boards . They are about three feet long and are 2x4 skinny side up.
They run to the end of the transom. Does this sound ok ??
Can anyone post a pic of their trailer for this type of boat? 
I think the bunks would be better if the 2x4 were laying flat ,?
Amy pics would be great.. This boat belonged to my best friend . He passed away about a month ago at 39 .. I want to do it right.. It had a gas motor and console . I 
Removed all that and will be using trolling motor
Only for now .. Any help would be great.Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Fatdad5 said:


> I have a alumacraft 14ft semi v.
> I am starting with the trailer. I have a question about the bunks.
> My trailer has three rollers up the middle
> And 2 bunk boards . They are about three feet long and are 2x4 skinny side up.
> ...



my trailer has the three rollers up the middle, my two bunks are a hair over 4 ft. long and i also have 2 12inch bunks halfway to my bow stop from the third roller. they are spaced about 6 inches apart and they pivot length wise. ive never seen one before with them, they keep the keel centered to the bow stop. ive never seen bunks on their side like you explained but i would think you would want them laying flat to have more grip to keep the boat from sliding. the only reason i cxan think of someone puting them on their side is to make them stronger but with a 14ft semi v if you have 2 supports/brackets on each laying them flat they are plenty strong enough. id change them if i were you, jmho....


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 26, 2011)

I too have a 14' Alumacraft and rebuilt my trialer. 
Link to my boat/trailer rebuild thread in my signature, should be highlighted in green. Click on it. 

I ran my bunks wide side up, however I added HDPE 1-1/2" wide on top of the bunks. Pics should be at the end of the build thread.


----------

